# Is it me? Or is there more anti vaping propaganda out there?



## X-Calibre786 (3/6/19)

http://www.702.co.za/articles/350621/vaping-can-lead-to-cigarette-smoking-and-causes-heart-problems

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

Warming up for the new bill. The tobacco industry is all in arms bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

I smked my first cigarette at the age of 14, bought my first packet at 17 and smoked 1 packet a day for more than 20 years with a few peaks of 2 to 3 packs a day! How would you want these guys to let go customers like me? 
I smoked throughout my years at the school of medicine and more years as a practitioner. I was never able to quit even for 1 day and was carrying the shame of smelling the stinkies while I was witnessing the ravages of tobacco on other people’s health and worse, I was preaching that the cigarettes kill and had to sermon COPD patients because they were still smoking while on home oxygen (that’s an explosion waiting to happen by the way!). Now I’m trying to convert them to vaping

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Thats fantastic @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> http://www.702.co.za/articles/350621/vaping-can-lead-to-cigarette-smoking-and-causes-heart-problems



Could be warming up for the bill as @Grand Guru says

But what I have also noticed is that whenever some anti-vaping research comes out - there is a wave of newsflow in the media - and the anti-vaping articles flow strong. Then it subsides for a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (3/6/19)

In my case vaping lead to smoking just before the heart problems...!
Ignorance is bliss.I dont take note of them anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Resistance said:


> In my case vaping lead to smoking just before the heart problems...!
> Ignorance is bliss.I dont take bote of them anymore.



What? Are you smoking now @Resistance ?
Didnt know that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (3/6/19)

I have also noticed the media reports increasing. I also noticed the anti-vapers are doing more research. Which can be good and bad. Open line debates on radio got more substance now and slightly more constructive rather than arguing with "Vaping is bad mmkay". Personally I think there is still a long way to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/6/19)

Silver said:


> What? Are you smoking now @Resistance ?
> Didnt know that


@Silver that was a sentence gone wrong.
too late to edit now.
it was supposed to read smoking lead to vaping and to ignore the ignorant posts and anti vaping propaganda while taking note they exist before they rule us out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Resistance said:


> @Silver that was a sentence gone wrong.
> too late to edit now.
> it was supposed to read smoking lead to vaping and to ignore the ignorant posts and anti vaping propaganda while takibg note they exist before they rule us out.



Ah ok thanks
Glad to hear that!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (3/6/19)

Also noticed it. In my opinion the world revolves around money. Any person who smokes cigarettes has a high risk of developing some sort of issue which will require medical attention. This medical attention will cost money and the medical industry will benefit from your costs to treat whatever issue you've developed. If you decrease this risk, the medical industry, government and big tobacco lose your portion of income in their pockets. It's a multi billion rand industry who lines the pockets of the "illuminati".

They will rather fund research which finds and emphasizes harm caused than studies which find the good. It's the same with cannabis or any other "good" alternative to the expensive norm. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I smked my first cigarette at the age of 14, bought my first packet at 17 and smoked 1 packet a day for more than 20 years with a few peaks of 2 to 3 packs a day! How would you want these guys to let go customers like me?
> I smoked throughout my years at the school of medicine and more years as a practitioner. I was never able to quit even for 1 day and was carrying the shame of smelling the stinkies while I was witnessing the ravages of tobacco on other people’s health and worse, I was preaching that the cigarettes kill and had to sermon COPD patients because they were still smoking while on home oxygen (that’s an explosion waiting to happen by the way!). Now I’m trying to convert them to vaping



The best ambassador for vaping is one who used to be a heavy smoker but has managed to quit due to vaping. You've made a change for the better in your life and you're trying to convince others to do the same. Hats off to you @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

I've also been noticing more anti-vaping articles lately and what gets me is where are the pro-vaping articles? What is the VPA doing to counteract the negativity??? Ain't seen nothin' yet. Meanwhile the anti-vaping articles are sticking to people's brains even better than Sticks Like Shit and it's extremely difficult to get people to change their minds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

It’s all about lobbying and who is having the resources to mobilize mainstream media, model the public opinion and dictate his views to politicians... you don’t need to think too hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s all about lobbying and who is having the resources to mobilize mainstream media, model the public opinion and dictate his views to politicians... you don’t need to think too hard.



Yes, you're right. So we don't have a snowball's hope in hell.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

Just to give you a small indication on the scale of monies at stake. Check the number of members on this forum and multiply it by R40/day (not sure how much the stinkies cost anymore!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Yes, you're right. So we don't have a snowball's hope in hell.


Sad but true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/6/19)

Just the illuminati doing what they do best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/19)

I was at a shop the other day and had to wait for the manager to serve me so I went outside for a vape. Saw a guy smoking and we had a quick chat.

I asked him how long he had been smoking and he said 20 years and wanted to stop but couldn’t easily. I asked him if he had tried vaping and he said something quite amazing and alarming:

*He said one doesn’t know the dangers with vaping so he would rather smoke since at least the dangers of smoking are well known. How’s that for a reason. Lol*

I explained to him that although not all the long term risks of vaping are known, the research points toward it being much safer than smoking. So if you can’t stop altogether, vaping is most likely going to be much less harmful than smoking. He also said it sounded quite complicated.

Told him about the forum and wrote down the web address for him, he sounded genuinely interested to give it a try.

The thing is, most people don’t like change so it’s quite easy to convince a smoker that vaping could be just as bad or even worse for you than smoking. My encounter with this guy illustrated that quite well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/19)

Big Pharma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/6/19)

Silver said:


> I was at a shop the other day and had to wait for the manager to serve me so I went outside for a vape. Saw a guy smoking and we had a quick chat.
> 
> I asked him how long he had been smoking and he said 20 years and wanted to stop but couldn’t easily. I asked him if he had tried vaping and he said something quite amazing and alarming:
> 
> ...


Silver it's up there with people sinking on the titanic because the life boats haven't been fully tested enough so they choose to remain on the ship that's going down anyway. I also don't understand that logic towards vaping...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I smked my first cigarette at the age of 14, bought my first packet at 17 and smoked 1 packet a day for more than 20 years with a few peaks of 2 to 3 packs a day! How would you want these guys to let go customers like me?
> I smoked throughout my years at the school of medicine and more years as a practitioner. I was never able to quit even for 1 day and was carrying the shame of smelling the stinkies while I was witnessing the ravages of tobacco on other people’s health and worse, I was preaching that the cigarettes kill and had to sermon COPD patients because they were still smoking while on home oxygen (that’s an explosion waiting to happen by the way!). Now I’m trying to convert them to vaping


Great one @Grand Guru , my story is quite similar, first skelm one at 13, first 20’s pack at 16, and 1 to 1.5 packs a day for years peaking at 3 packs per day for a long time and quit after 30 + years when I couldn’t climb 7 stairs without taking a breather on the landing. Now the rest of me can’t keep up with my lungs. I still get out of breath some days, but few and far in between and only when I’ve been trotting around. Great effort on converting patients at that stage allready, take my hat of to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Silver it's up there with people sinking on the titanic because the life boats haven't been fully tested enough so they choose to remain on the ship that's going down anyway. I also don't understand that logic towards vaping...



Well said - great analogy @Kalashnikov !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> I was at a shop the other day and had to wait for the manager to serve me so I went outside for a vape. Saw a guy smoking and we had a quick chat.
> 
> I asked him how long he had been smoking and he said 20 years and wanted to stop but couldn’t easily. I asked him if he had tried vaping and he said something quite amazing and alarming:
> 
> ...



I've also been told that smoking is better because you're inhaling tobacco, but with vaping you don't know what you're inhaling! Of course I explained everything about what's in juice, but quite honestly it doesn't help. Their minds are made up and that is that.

What really gets to me is that it's those who know nothing about vaping, who talk about how bad it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> Could be warming up for the bill as @Grand Guru says
> 
> But what I have also noticed is that whenever some anti-vaping research comes out - there is a wave of newsflow in the media - and the anti-vaping articles flow strong. Then it subsides for a while.


What anti-vaping research? i only see bios opinions not proper proven scientific studies. The UK government decided after the TPD came in to being to look at vaping properly along with Health England and would follow facts not opinions or scaremongering. The findings of Study after study based on facts has caused the UK government and Health England to come out strongly in favour of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> What anti-vaping research? i only see bios opinions not proper proven scientific studies. The UK government decided after the TPD came in to being to look at vaping properly along with Health England and would follow facts not opinions or scaremongering. The findings of Study after study based on facts has caused the UK government and Health England to come out strongly in favour of vaping.



Agreed @Timwis
There isnt much (if not any) research that proves vaping is as bad as smoking
But what I am talking about when I refer to anti-vaping research is any research done where the conclusion says that something in vaping is harmful - and then it often gets blown out of proportion and most importantly, the comparison with smoking is often omitted. 

For example:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/certain-vape-juice-can-increase-heart-problems.t59472/
and this one:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-could-be-as-harmful-as-cigarettes.t59331/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Timwis
> There isnt much (if not any) research that proves vaping is as bad as smoking
> But what I am talking about when I refer to anti-vaping research is any research done where the conclusion says that something in vaping is harmful - and then it often gets blown out of proportion and most importantly, the comparison with smoking is often omitted.
> 
> ...


I just read the first one that explains why when i was smoking i wheezed and coughed constantly and now my lungs are in better shape than they have been in 20 years, articles like that that come out of the States i read with for some reason corruption implanted in my brain.
The same studies around flavourings have been done in the UK and don't have the same findings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Timwis said:


> I just read the first one that explains why when i was smoking i wheezed and coughed constantly and now my lungs are in better shape than they have been in 20 years, articles like that that come out of the States i read with for some reason corruption implanted in my brain.
> The same studies around flavourings have been done in the UK and don't have the same findings.



I hear you

The thing is no one ever said vaping is 100% safe
The focus should be on the *level of harm versus smoking*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> 
> The thing is no one ever said vaping is 100% safe
> The focus should be on the *level of harm versus smoking*


Yes i know Health England say it's 95% safer than smoking the 5% being the unknown that only time and more studies will find out so the end outcome will probably be around 97 to 98%. The sought of study like the one i just read is a million miles away from that but money talks in America and those Universities are always grateful for cash, not that i'm casting aspersions of course!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> http://www.702.co.za/articles/350621/vaping-can-lead-to-cigarette-smoking-and-causes-heart-problems


This ignorant asxholes does not have a clue what vaping is about , do they even vape ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

You may notice I hardly ever comment on these dog shIt reports... I am the poster boy for vaping because I was almost dead 5 and a half years ago... I just walked 8 km's every day at the Hall of Vape without even breaking a sweat! Back when I was smoking I couldn't even get up my driveway without stopping three times! Yes, it's better not to vape but that ain't gonna happen! Vape On Peeps!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Here is a wad of money to generously fund research into this in return we expect these to be your findings!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cgs (7/6/19)

Irresponsible article.
No sources. (“*Experts* say” ??? )
Dr. Alan heard he was going to be on the radio and hit Wikipedia quick to be ’prepared’ for his 15 minutes.

Here, ask him some questions.
Alan.Peter at wits.ac.za

Thought you might find this interesting.

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-14043-2

TLDR:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

